# 2020 X3 Navigation / infotainment system reboots every so often



## rmcross428 (Feb 6, 2020)

Following a recent 20,000-mile service appt, my nav / infotainment system restarts every so often. The restarts seem to happen only when active navigation is taking place. I have rebooted several times by holding in the on/off button. I performed a system reset as well. Any ideas? Thank you!


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

The dealer will update your software and if issue persists after that they will replace your HUH. In the mean time try unpairing your phone and turn off Bluetooth and see if the issue is eliminated.


----------



## DenverSteve (Jul 30, 2021)

Yep. Sounds like a software update is required.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Cool keep us posted as if it’s resolved. Thx for the update


----------

